# Trying to mount a JD 42 Tiller on a JD 1023E Compact Tractor



## bhays (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello,
I came across a very nice John Deere 42 Hydraulic Tiller that is normally mounted on a X500-X700 Series lawn tractor. I would like to see if this could be mounted on my 1023E Compact tractor. This would require some sort of "Kit" to make the connection on the pto drive. Is anyone aware of such a kit?


----------



## deereguy (Jun 29, 2016)

It's two different tillers. You can't mount a hydraulic tiller on a compact


----------



## Kevin Wolfe (Oct 16, 2017)

Give a man a good torch and welder and he can make anything fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I don’t know much about JD mounting systems, but I was just looking it up on JD’s site. It says it uses Quik-Tatch to mount, which I have seen available for CUTs. 

If it is PTO driven, you buy spline adapters.


----------



## tletourneau (Nov 18, 2013)

It should be simple enough to convert to a three point mount. The question is what speed the pump is designed to use. It may be a high RPM pump and need to be run off of the mid PTO rather that ne rear PTO. Figuring that out will help you determine how to spline the pump. Then it's just some sort of retainer to safely immobilize the pump. Then again I am just going by the pictures and videos. Here is a video of someone with a 42" hydraulic tiller on a 445 with a three point, it looks like the hydraulics run off of the mid PTO - 




and this:


----------

